# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαριζεται BlueTooth GPS Nokia LD-1W

## KOKAR

Χαρίζεται το παρακάτω GPS μαζι με τον φορτιστή του



http://nds1.webapps.microsoft.com/fi...W_UG_en-US.pdf

αν οι ενδιαφερομενοι ειναι πάνω απο ένας θα γίνει κλήρωση
παραλαβή μονο με συνάντηση Αργυρούπολη

----------


## moutoulos



----------

